# First True Dive into the Deeper End Whtcha Think



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Monte#5 and SCP

I'm kind of excited as I've heard so much about the higher end smokes and I've only had short fillers up till now.

So, any thoughts?

Be Kind as this is a biggie for me. :chk


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

My thoughts? Smoke and enjoy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Monte #5? :dr
SCP????????? (San Cristobal El Principe?????)


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Monte #5? :dr
> SCP????????? (San Cristobal El Principe?????)


Yes sir, that is correct.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> Yes sir, that is correct.


SCdH is a more widely understood abbreviation. The vitola is called El Principe. SCP will confuse many.
:2


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you should get to smoking! :tu:ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> SCdH is a more widely understood abbreviation. The vitola is called El Principe. SCP will confuse many.
> :2


Thanks for letting me know. I'll do that from now on.

What do you think of the SCdH in question though? Do you like them or are they just "Ok"?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> I think you should get to smoking! :tu:ss


Oh, I can't wait to start smoking those fine sticks. Can hardly wait.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'll do that from now on.
> 
> What do you think of the SCdH in question though? *Do you like them or are they just "Ok"?*


They are more than "ok". They are damn tasty smokes. :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

> What do you think of the SCdH in question though? Do you like them or are they just "Ok"?


One of the tastiest small smokes IMHO. :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


> They are more than "ok". They are damn tasty smokes. :dr


:tpd: They are really, really good IMHO, and apparently Poon's NSHO. I am always suprised that they don't get as much ink as some of the other comparably sized smokes.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> :tpd: They are really, really good IMHO, and apparently Poon's NSHO. I am always suprised that they don't get as much ink as some of the other comparably sized smokes.


Agreed, if the SCdH is your first dive, you will be blown away! Get to smoking them and let us know what you think.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

You know, I am so happy to hear you guys say that about the SCdH and the Monte's

It's hard enough to figure out which brands should be tried first but than there's a whole subcatagory for each brand.

I'm really excited about trying these smokes, even more than before.

Thanks for the feedback.

Any suggestions as far as beverages to have with said smokes?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

No1der said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'll do that from now on.
> 
> What do you think of the SCdH in question though? Do you like them or are they just "Ok"?


They are a very good smoke that is why a bought 4 boxs of them.

Enjoy them 
Harland


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> You know, I am so happy to hear you guys say that about the SCdH and the Monte's
> 
> It's hard enough to figure out which brands should be tried first but than there's a whole subcatagory for each brand.
> 
> ...


Since this is your first taste of these cigars, I would suggest water.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I agree with pnoon and also make it your first smoke of the day. I love those little one's in the morning while sitting out on my patio. Such a yummy yummy smoke. When I turned my bf on to cigars, he really really loved those smokes and now he always has a box on hand. Lots of smoke, lots of sweet rich flavors, and not near long enough IMHO! lol

Enjoy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Two excellent choices, both great little cigars. :tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Since this is your first taste of these cigars, I would suggest water.


Yeah, that's probably a good idea. This way the flavor of the smoke won't be tainted by whatever I might be drinking. Water is the way to go with a smoke I'm not yet familiar with. Good point.



filly said:


> I agree with pnoon and also make it your first smoke of the day. I love those little one's in the morning while sitting out on my patio. Such a yummy yummy smoke. When I turned my bf on to cigars, he really really loved those smokes and now he always has a box on hand. Lots of smoke, lots of sweet rich flavors, and not near long enough IMHO! lol
> 
> Enjoy!


You know, it seems like I hit the jackpot when in fact I was partially shooting in the dark. I'll take that advice and make it my first smoke of the day.

Are they good straight from the box?



icehog3 said:


> Two excellent choices, both great little cigars. :tu


You know, the more I hear from my fellow gorillas the more my mouth is watering. Like I said, half research and half dumb luck. I'm happy.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Those SCdlH's are on my short list, I love the little buggers! ever since Stewart gifted up some back at the MB herf, ive been hooked!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I really like the Monte No 5s. :ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats - like others have said, two great choices.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

2 very nice choices.. in that size the Trinidad Reyes are very nice too..


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

riverdawg said:


> Those SCdlH's are on my short list, I love the little buggers! ever since Stewart gifted up some back at the MB herf, ive been hooked!





BP22 said:


> I really like the Monte No 5s. :ss





mikeyj23 said:


> Congrats - like others have said, two great choices.


Like I said, half research and half guessing. I guess I really lucked out and couldn't be happier.

If you guys have a suggestion for a relatively inexpensive, longer smoking experience, please let me know.

Thanks for the great replies. You guys made me feel even better about these smokes. :tu


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

San Cristobal's are great smokes and I feel you don't have to age these to really enjoy them. I picked up some 06 and I think they are out of this world.

For a reall traditional tasting smoke I would reccomend RyJ Cazadores a bit on the strong side. This has a very nice price point. This need atleast a year to be smooth.

For a smooth mild experience I would try Rafael Gonzalez. This cigar really surprised me. 

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux is a tasty meduim smoke. With a good price point.

I have boxes of all these and really enjoy them and there price points are all around $7.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, as per my thread in the "All Cigar Lounge", I won't be able to smoke those beauties for at least a week or so, could be longer than a week.

I'm not going to repost that post here but I'm sick and it sucks. Well, like others have told me, at least they will have some time to age while I get better.

Oh yeah, due to matters beyond anyone's controll I won't be smoking the SCdH but instead will be smoking the R-MILLE FLEURS.

Heard good things about this as well but not from you guys. So, does anyone have any thoughts on the replacement smoke?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a nice purchase... I know NOTHING about this category of our hobby, but I appreciate the education I get through you BOTLs.

By the way... your sig line says:


> "I smoke old stogies I have found Short but not too big around" Dean Martin "King of the Road"


Didn't Roger Miller write this song and record it? I know Dean-o sang it too... just trying to recall. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sounds like a nice purchase... I know NOTHING about this category of our hobby, but I appreciate the education I get through you BOTLs.
> 
> By the way... your sig line says:
> 
> Didn't Roger Miller write this song and record it? I know Dean-o sang it too... just trying to recall. Enjoy! :ss


Yeah, but I'm a big fan of the Rat Pack and love Dean Martins version.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

No1der said:


> Unfortunately, as per my thread in the "All Cigar Lounge", I won't be able to smoke those beauties for at least a week or so, could be longer than a week.
> 
> I'm not going to repost that post here but I'm sick and it sucks. Well, like others have told me, at least they will have some time to age while I get better.
> 
> ...


So you didn't get the SC? I'd rather have the SC than the Monte#5s. :ss

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the SCdH, the '01s were tasty with coffee. The #5s are tasty too, don't know about the R-MILLE FLEURS. Enjoy the smokes and I agree with the advice about drinking water, helps you taste only the cigars.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

No1der said:


> Unfortunately, as per my thread in the "All Cigar Lounge", I won't be able to smoke those beauties for at least a week or so, could be longer than a week.
> 
> I'm not going to repost that post here but I'm sick and it sucks. Well, like others have told me, at least they will have some time to age while I get better.
> 
> ...


Not even close to the same cigar...too bad you had to change. If you get a chance later think about the ScDH Oficio's and the Monte 4's instead of the 5's. For a longer smoke check out the VR Classico's


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, as everyone knows the SCdH were taken off the table but today the replacement troops arrived along with a very tasty sampler platter. Might I say that the sampler is somewhat awesome. It's not completely over the top but it's a high end set.

Everything looks so good and here I am, prohibited by my doc from smoking till at least Monday.

Ahhhh, I just know this is some sort of wilpower test. There's just no other reasonable explanation.

:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Was this pot luck or did you really plan this out carefully?
Those are two fantastic smokes!!!
Love those little guys!

Too bad on the El Principes. The R&J's are great also. Just got a box myself but I would prefer the El Principes over them.
Still, great score all around.


----------

